# Daughter’s ‘Lost’ Dog Returned, TY FB



## Jules (Nov 14, 2020)

This has a happy ending.  My daughter was an emotional wreck for two days.  She lives in a semi-rural community.  Her Frenchie must have bypassed the invisible fence and was at the end of the road or nearby.  A new neighbour spoke to a woman picking up the dog and she said she was taking it home to keep it safe - 3 hours drive away and right past the vets and SPCA, etc.  Then she gave a semi-incorrect phone number.  

As soon as my daughter realized the dog was missing, she put an alert on the local Facebook group.  She started getting bits of info and someone spotted an ad in a nearby town Buy & Sell for a lost dog that this person had ‘saved’.  

By the next morning delayed contact was made & my daughter drove to get her dog.  The woman was hoping for a reward.  She was given a couple of new dog toys.  Dear daughter played it neutral until she got her dog and the woman couldn’t do anything about it.  The thief is lucky, because any negativity and the police were going to be called.  

Facebook Community forums really can help track down thieves.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 14, 2020)

What an awful person.  So glad your daughter was able to track her down and get her dog back!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2020)

OMG...good for your daughter getting on the case straight away and finding her beloved dog... but I would have called the police for sure on that woman.. I wonder how  many other dogs she's stolen to sell ..this makes me absolutely furious


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 14, 2020)

Jules, I'm so relieved your daughter got her dog back! One great thing about FB.

I am also furious about that woman! Sure she stole that dog!  Frenchies are so popular now, DD got her back in the nick of time!


----------

